# Problem Mounting CDROM on FreeBSD 8



## ohdediku (Jun 28, 2010)

Hello world
I have a problem can not be mounting a cdrom on freebsd ....


```
#mount /cdrom
g_vfs_done (): acd0 [READ (offset = 32 768, length = 2048)] error = 5
mount_cd9660: /dev/acd0: Input / output error
```


```
#mount -t cd9660 /dev/acd0 /cdrom
g_vfs_done (): acd0 [READ (offset = 32 768, length = 2048)] error = 5
mount_cd9660: /dev/acd0: Input / output error
```

in the previous installation cdrom running normally 

help me ...


----------



## graudeejs (Jun 28, 2010)

stop spamming forums, with your posts.... It won't help, you or anybody, in fact it will make regular forum users mad... :<
*1 Thread per problem :<*


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 28, 2010)

1. insert the CD
2. never ever double-post on these forums
3. format your posts
4. never ever use big fonts and colors on these forums


----------



## ohdediku (Jun 28, 2010)

i;m sory.....

thread closedd


----------

